# Opinions on the Raptor jigs?



## ossaguy (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a Wolverine basic system,and I want to get better at sharpening.Since I got my Woodchuck,I have not done any sharpening,but would like to try other things pretty soon.

I saw the demo clip on the CSUSA site,and it looked like a pretty handy jig,but I don't know exactly what angle,or angles I really would need.

Any words of wisdom????

Thanks for any thoughts,
         Steve


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 27, 2012)

I've heard this video is great for learning to sharpen:

Kirk Deheer Sharpening Demystified by Kirk DeHeer DVD | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 27, 2012)

If you decide that you can't live without these I have a full set that I would be willing to part with.

They are okay but I have found that I use a black magic marker and match the grind to what is on the tool. 

I never could understand the proper way to set the vari-grind so my protractor never matched the angle stated. 

In most cases I will work on bowls for a while and set the grinder once for bowl gouges and leave it there until I start working on spindles, for pens I use my skews


----------



## Wildman (Sep 28, 2012)

I recommend buying two plastic protractors, drill hole in middle of both so can install small bolt and nut. Use this to measure bevel angle of all your turning tools. Just play with your new measuring jig find bevel angle of all your tools now. 

I was taught to place marks on v-arm once had correct bevel angle. I use Vari grind jig for most of my gouges (bowl & spindle) except roughing gouges. Been doing it so long know marks for roughing gouges, spindle and bowl gouges. 

Once you figure out what bevel angle on a particular tool easier to make adjustment to v-arm, vari-grind, and platform.  

I do not change bevel angles a lot once set up, may be a degree difference one way or the other after trip to grinder. 

Bowl gouge bevel angle can and should vary based upon design or size of the bowl. I use 45, 50-55 degrees on my bowl gouges. Have four or five different gouges. Scrappers bevel angle 70 degrees. 

Spindle gouges 40 – 43 degrees. Again have four or five spindle gouges. 

Skews & parting tools have a smooth bevel.

You can search the web for what experts say correct bevel angle should be on a particular tool and that is nice to know or good starting point. Just get a smooth bevel close to those degrees every time you sharpen. Don’t waste time and tool steel trying to be perfect.  

Not sure really need those raptor jigs. Really small learning curve using wolverine system and getting results.


----------

